# Roof AC Buzz/vibrate



## ARCHER (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, my roof AC unit all of a sudden started to kind of buzz and vibrate even with the unit turned off, no fan on.  I can feel it vibrating if I touch the ceiling inside.  Any ideas what this might be??>  It was working just fine on auto, starting and stopping based on thermostat setting.  It also ran on fan only, hi or low.  I ran the fan from midnight last night until around 8 am this morning and then turned it off.  about two hours later it started to vibrate like i said before without turning it on.  If I turn off the circuit breaker and then turn it back on, it was quiet and did nothing. I have left it off because I am afraid it might start humming/vibrating/etc., when I am not in trailer.  Strange????


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2013)

I sent you a PM Archer.  Sounds like a dirt dauber has built a home on one of the condenser colling fan blades to me.


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 6, 2013)

Tks Chelse
What was strange, was that the unit was off, no fan, not on cool and it started to hum/vibrate, without any fan movement.  I could feel in by touching the ceiling.  When I turned off the circuit breaker, it of course, stopped.  I have sense turned on the breaker, turn on fan and it works ok.  I tried AC also and it seemed to work ok.  one time it did after I turned it off it did the same thing.  Don't think mud daubers would have caused the ghost turn on.... ha ha  Suppose to warm up today so I am going to try the ac on auto fan and see what happens.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2013)

No dont think the daubers would cause a on when supposed to be off condition Archer.  Must be a thermostate problem.  Keep us posted when you find the cause.  Just heard the prediction on gas prices and guess we will be forced to camping close again so may not make it that far down.


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, strange.  YOu might be right about the thermostat, but what is strange is that it was in OFF, fan on AUTO, blower on low and therm setting at 70 degrees and all of a sudden it acted like it was on, but NO FAN AT ALL.  I have blown out the thermostat and will see what happens later today when I try the A/C if it gets warm enough.  Sorry about the gas prices.  WE drove back to Indy for Christmas (2200 miles in 5 days, ugh) and got lucky on the prices.  WE even paid 2.86 9 at Sams club in Columbia, SC.  lowest i have seen in a few years, but now is starting back up......3.259 at Sams here in Melbourne Florida.  Take care and tks for the help.....HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2013)

hey ARCHER hope you find your problem and get it fixed. Please post back on what you found. I think the major gas companies are preparing us for the up coming RV'ing seasons.i.e. higher gas & diesel.


----------



## vanole (Jan 6, 2013)

Archer,

Do you think you might have a start capacitor problem?

Jeff


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 6, 2013)

Well here is what I did.  I cleaned the fins inside unit from inside trailer, blowed the thermostat a little.  Turned the breaker back on, set controls to cool, auto fan and put thermostat on 72 degrees.  So far it came on, cooling just fine.  It shut down automatically like normal, and when temp came back on, it stared up again.  Seems to be running ok at this point in time.  I will keep watch to make sure when it shuts down that the ghost doesn't start it without the fan.  I'll let you all know if it does it again.  Vanole, just might be a capacitor, but will wait to check that out.  Tks to all for your help.  Now if you all could just keep the ghosts from invading my space, it would be even better.......he ha


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad its working now Archer.  Probably just one of the little electric gremlins that needed probing after sitting idle while you were away.


----------



## tentionfree (Jan 28, 2013)

I have blown out the thermostat and will see what happens later today when I try the A/C if it gets warm enough. Sorry about the gas prices. WE drove back to Indy for Christmas and got lucky on the prices.


----------



## Shaniya (Apr 30, 2013)

The main characteristic of the building is the roof of the changing rooms and small sports center which has hyperbolic parabolic roof light shells and is completely paved in quarry tiles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

spam ,, yuck


----------

